

Ask HN: Coworking Owners, What are Your Membership Policies? - iamdave

Perhaps a few of you operate out of Coworking locales, or even operate one yourself.  Do you include as part of the application process a contract agreement, or do prospective members simply fill out one application, and agree by virtue of their membership to abide by terms and conditions decided by the community?<p>Any input and advice is always appreciated.
======
jyu
<http://coworking.pbwiki.com/> email a couple of them, and I'm sure they'd be
willing to help you out.

